# Looks like Ottawa is getting an Apple Store



## JoeCanadian (May 16, 2005)

If you go to the Apple Jobs site: http://jobs.apple.com and pick the options to show Full Time jobs, in Retail Stores, in Canada, in Ontario, the cities list contains three names; Markham, Ottawa, Toronto.

If you pick Ottawa, and hit Search it does not show any positions, but I seem to remember this happening for other stores before they were officially announced. 

Does anyone have any information about this possible Apple Store in Ottawa?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I hope you are right!
Doesn't look like it....


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

For the sake of my debts and my credit card, I hope you are _wrong_!


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

haha! Confirmation for a MARKHAM store!!! I'm trying to figure out where in the Markville Mall they will go


----------



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

This is not proof at all  These postings are all for the Apple Subsidiary company 'Filemaker': http://jobs.filemaker.com/index.ajs?BID=4&method=mExternal.searchJobs 

If they were highering retail associates then that would be proof... Just wanted to clear that up


----------



## JoeCanadian (May 16, 2005)

*Sorry for the false alarm*

I think I screwed up. Sorry about that.


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

JoeCanadian said:


> If you go to the Apple Jobs site: http://jobs.apple.com and pick the options to show Full Time jobs, in Retail Stores, in Canada, in Ontario, the cities list contains three names; Markham, Ottawa, Toronto.<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10001570&type=4&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=99467.10000155&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## purelithium (Jul 26, 2006)

even if it is a false alarm, I think that Ottawa does merit an Apple Store...


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Man talk about getting our hopes up here in Zero Town. I really wanted to believe that our long wait in the cold was over. 

Mind you, I think Ottawa Mac users would *gladly* settle for a Carbon Nation store. 

How about it guys?


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

(( p g )) said:


> Man talk about getting our hopes up here in Zero Town. I really wanted to believe that our long wait in the cold was over.
> 
> Mind you, I think Ottawa Mac users would *gladly* settle for a Carbon Nation store.
> 
> How about it guys?


I dunno. I think The Mac Group is doing a very decent job in Ottawa offering personalized service in their tiny loft-style store. I like the staff and the atmosphere. It would be a shame to see it disappear because a real Apple store came into town... If you haven't been to it yet, you should pop by some time. You can play with all the latest Apple gear as long as you want with WI-FI Internet access on all the machines and the staff will answer any questions you have. They also offer great tech support, all under the original Apple warranty or extended Apple Care.


----------



## cavemanatlarge (Jan 30, 2004)

I like the service at the Mac Group also and would continue to use them even when an apple store comes to Ottawa. But do not get me wrong, I would love an Apple store at the Rideau Centre, or in the Market area.

Actually, I would be happy pretty much anywhere they were to locate in Ottawa.

Apple are you listening????

Caveman


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

About the only problem they have is with accessibility issues. As soon as I find myself needing a wheelchair(if I ever do), I could have some trouble.

Otherwise, they're a very good operation, and I plan to keep doing business with them.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

green_ears said:


> I dunno. I think The Mac Group is doing a very decent job in Ottawa offering personalized service in their tiny loft-style store. I like the staff and the atmosphere. It would be a shame to see it disappear because a real Apple store came into town... If you haven't been to it yet, you should pop by some time. You can play with all the latest Apple gear as long as you want with WI-FI Internet access on all the machines and the staff will answer any questions you have. They also offer great tech support, all under the original Apple warranty or extended Apple Care.


I'd like B.Mac to come back. That was a NICE store.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Jason H said:


> I'd like B.Mac to come back. That was a NICE store.


Yeah, B.Mac was nice... But the main issue and downfall of that store was:
a) It was smack dab in the middle of nowhere,
b) Everytime I went there, I was the lone customer surrounded by a crew of lonely employees.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

green_ears said:


> Yeah, B.Mac was nice... But the main issue and downfall of that store was:
> *a) It was smack dab in the middle of nowhere,*
> b) Everytime I went there, I was the lone customer surrounded by a crew of lonely employees.


Ummm, it was on Merivale Road. Right in with all of the top electronics stores in this city. Not exactly downtown chic but it was a good location. IIIRC it took an hour to get there by bus from Kanata.

Out of all the times I was in there getting my iBook serviced there was often a lot of customers in the store.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Jason H said:


> Ummm, it was on Merivale Road. Right in with all of the top electronics stores in this city. Not exactly downtown chic but it was a good location. IIIRC it took an hour to get there by bus from Kanata.


Not if you're on the east side of town, or just east of center. St. Laurent and Rideau Shopping Malls are closer. One reason I like the location of Compusmart at Rideau.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Kosh said:


> Not if you're on the east side of town, or just east of center. St. Laurent and Rideau Shopping Malls are closer. One reason I like the location of Compusmart at Rideau.


Now you win, iService depot is on that side of town now.


----------



## david.morris (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah, I'm a fan of iService Depot, but, similar to everyone else, an apple store in Ottawa would be a welcome change.


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

I've had good dealings with the Mac Group (although in the past they haven't gotten new models very quickly). I have heard good things about iService Depot. 

If Apple were to put an Apple store in Ottawa, I'd agree that it would probably be in the Rideau Centre, Market area or (less likely) in the downtown core.

There is a planned expansion of the Rideau Center that has been talked about for some time, and I believe construction is "soon" (in the business world that can mean this decade). 

I bought my MBP at the CompuSmart in the Rideau Centre, purely because I was walking past it. That story is here: http://www.leroux.ca/archive/dsp_view_384.cfm


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> WTL: Attaching the electrodes of knowledge to the nipples of ignorance


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

A bit of a heads-up:

I've noticed Staples hoping to cut into the long-time Apple gear dealers' market, starting with the laptop machines. It could get dicey for the consciences of some in Orleans if the Henry's shops in the east end adopt the same approach as the Bank St. store and start carrying the whole hardware line.


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

Ottawaman said:


>


Glad you like it. You wouldn't believe... Well, you probably would believe the odd search terms that land on my blog because of that. ;-)


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Jason H said:


> Now you win, iService depot is on that side of town now.


Oh, cool. I just checked where they are and they're even closer than the Rideau Center. I'll have to check them out when I need a new Mac or other equipment.


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

Just a quick, off-topic reminder; Sunday is the January ByMUG meeting - http://bymug.ca/. 1:00 PM, at 101 Clarence Street in the Market at Patty Bolands.

One of the group's members will be covering iMovie, and we'll be most certainly be discussing our wish-lists of announcements to come out of MacWorld.


----------



## JordaniMac (May 27, 2009)

*It's True*

yes a store is comming to Ottawa.
My friend signed up for a job a while ago and he just got asked for and interveiw next tuesday!
Got to love it! :love2:


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

*Apple Store Rideau Centre*

It's opening in June.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

jimbotelecom said:


> It's opening in June.


How do you know its June? I've read many times back in like March-ish that its close to the end of summer so August, September, but it makes sense it won't take that long since it seems they have been working on it for a while.

Also how many people did they really contact...I mean like i hope its not too too many, cause I WANT THAT JOB!  haha. They did fill up alll their seminars though.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

*June*

I ran into an apple evangelist at an Ottawa trade show and he told me that apple was targeting June. That was a conversation at the end of April.

It was definite that it was going to be in the Rideau centre.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

perfect time for me to move back to Ottawa then  adieu Anne


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

jimbotelecom said:


> I ran into an apple evangelist at an Ottawa trade show and he told me that apple was targeting June. That was a conversation at the end of April.
> 
> It was definite that it was going to be in the Rideau centre.


Interesting...well i'll know 100% when its opening exactly after Monday. I'll let you guys all know.


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

=d


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Just saw the stores location in the Rideau center today, exciting !


----------



## kelly7 (May 30, 2009)

great news


----------



## z0zey (Jun 12, 2009)

Does anyone know when it's opening for sure?


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

I dont think anyone knows, they haven't released that information. Assuming end of July, more likely first week of August.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Ran into some Apple employees in the access hallways at the Rideau center pulling carts of macs towards the store, so it appears to be receiving product. Still any guess for opening date but it is moving along enough to get product in there.


----------



## Pxlgirl (Jul 6, 2009)

This is awesome news! Being an Apple newbie, I'll be able to fully explore all the options!


----------



## ScorpioCa (Apr 7, 2006)

*It's official - July 18 - 9:30*

It's official - July 18 - 9:30


----------



## normcorriveau (Dec 6, 2005)

Store opens Saturday July 18th at 9:30 a.m. according to an email I just got from Apple.

Beat by Scorpio by seconds!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

The Ottawa store is packed. It's pretty big too.
I took some pictures that I'll post later.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

Here for the opening both for press and for myself. It's a huge store and jam-packed with people right now. A photo:


----------

